# Martinez-Cotto, Hall-Butler & Undercards RBR & Discussion



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Stuart Hall Vs. Paul Butler card will be live on BoxNation(HD) at 7:00pm.

Sergio Martinez Vs. Miguel Cotto card will be live on BoxNation(HD) at 2:00am.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Cracking nights boxing ahead. My bet wants Butler to win but would love Hall to win.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Gary Barlow said:


> Cracking nights boxing ahead. My bet wants Butler to win but would love Hall to win.


I agree,if I had a gun to the head id say butler,but I really want hall to get the win.

Butler can come again.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Butler is going to batter him to a UD.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

check in.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

As much as I wanted to see price,I hope it wasn't at the expense of Dickinson-Mckenzie.

And why is bunce not in Newcastle?


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2014)

One to watch said:


> As much as I wanted to see price,I hope it wasn't at the expense of Dickinson-Mckenzie.
> 
> And why is bunce not in Newcastle?


Because he wouldn't be able to get back to the studio in London in 2 hours.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Cotto won't be very happy that you have Sexy Martinez listed first on the title of this thread, he is a Diva. War Martinez. War Lee, War Vasquez JR and War Ponce De Leon. they all win and i'm about 200 quid richer.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Will hobsons Amy Whinehouse crackhead lookalike daughter be murdering the anthem again, it's always a lovely treat.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

I love Ovil (no ****) Badman


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Looking forward to the boxing tonight. Viva Miguel!


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

How often does frank get it wrong? Martinez? Kovalev? (You could tell he never wanted that fight for Clev too).


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Hope Andy Lee performs aswell that guy is so skilled but acts like abit of a pussy.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> Because he wouldn't be able to get back to the studio in London in 2 hours.


Aah,that makes sense.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Casper Gomez said:


> Hope Andy Lee performs aswell that guy is so skilled but acts like abit of a pussy.


Lee is a strange one in my opinion,I've seen him look really special,using his jab and right hand to its optimum.he has power and is fluid,and has obviously learned a lot from his mentor,the late great manny steward.

But I've also seen him look bare average.timid,stiff and lacks confidence.

I have picked him to win tonight based on Jackson losing to another rangy boxer in willie Nelson,but any result wouldn't suprise me.i hope he wins in style as it might mean a HBO fight with Matt macklin.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Ovil round. 

JLD reaching with punches, Ovil using long leads to body to get close and working round sides. A positive start..

JLD looks a bit apprehensive..


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

A few bob on Ovill and Hall tonight


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Fucking hell!!


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

:rofl War Ovil


----------



## Lettuce_Fists (Jul 17, 2012)

Casper Gomez said:


> Hope Andy Lee performs aswell that guy is so skilled but acts like abit of a pussy.


Yeah I have a lot of time for Andy Lee. I seem to remember him looking really good from what I remember in the Vera rematch. The deck was so stacked against him when he fought Chavez, I'd hope that fight still isn't affecting his confidence.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Ovill


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Go on Ovil my son, Dickinson brothers are gash.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Got a lovely 2/1 on Ovill stoppage


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Askin vs Ovil would be a good fight.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

The Uppersetter :happy. Loved that. Can't stand watching JLD..


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Ovil looked good.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Boom great shots Ovil is one dangerous fighter he's beatable but just one punch can take anyone out, Delighted for Ovil real nice fella happy he will get another good fight he's been quality on the domestic scene Dickinson is a very good win.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

Ovil is the bookie basher


----------



## AndyPaterson (May 26, 2014)

And that's all she wrote.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

And good stoppage. That last wobble was the key.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

1 less world champion Hobson has now.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> The Uppersetter :happy. Loved that. Can't stand watching JLD..


Agreed, can't say I'm unhappy to see his run over. 1-2 and grab merchant.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Lee is a strange one in my opinion,I've seen him look really special,using his jab and right hand to its optimum.he has power and is fluid,and has obviously learned a lot from his mentor,the late great manny steward.
> 
> But I've also seen him look bare average.timid,stiff and lacks confidence.
> 
> I have picked him to win tonight based on Jackson losing to another rangy boxer in willie Nelson,but any result wouldn't suprise me.i hope he wins in style as it might mean a HBO fight with Matt macklin.


I home your right mate. He does look amazing but other days average/ Dross, What do you thing is the matter?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Marvelous Marv said:


> Agreed, can't say I'm unhappy to see his run over. 1-2 and grab merchant.


Agreed mate. Horrible to watch..

Well chuffed for Ovil he didn't just pull out a big punch he boxed well in the 1 and half rounds. JLD looked apprehensive..

This could be a bad night for North East Boxing. Two in space of a few months...


----------



## MarkoRaj (Jul 13, 2013)

Rawlings "did the right hand hit him on the temple?" Eh if jld's temple is at the bottom of his face I suppose you could say that. At least jim watt knows a bang on the chen when he sees one

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Fucking hell i went for a piss and missed the KO


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Isit the same guy Bellew Ko'd in the ams?, the same guy Ovil just fucked up. He Deserves Brahmer more than Bolonti Imo.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Lee's fragile mentally, thats the problem. He never had the physical strength at 160 so moving down might be a really smart move. Still needs to work on his inside game though, a little extra strength won't automatically solve that.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Cleverly-McKenzie??


----------



## Lettuce_Fists (Jul 17, 2012)

MarkoRaj said:


> Rawlings "did the right hand hit him on the temple?" Eh if jld's temple is at the bottom of his face I suppose you could say that. At least jim watt knows a bang on the chen when he sees one
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


:lol: Exactly, Watt lives for that shit!


----------



## shepz (Mar 19, 2014)

Nice one Ovil,

Also... what the fuck is Hobson wearing?


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Marvelous Marv said:


> Lee's fragile mentally, thats the problem. He never had the physical strength at 160 so moving down might be a really smart move. Still needs to work on his inside game though, a little extra strength won't automatically solve that.


I really hope you're right pal. The guy does have the skill to be a world champ.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Godbless Ovil. Great attitude breddah. 

Huck vs Ovil :rofl.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Ovil is such a nice down to earth humble guy i always support Ovil top man, he deserves a shot more than many contenders that have got shots, Who knows if he could get a shot i'd love him to get it with that power anything can happen in a McKenzie fight.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Ovil vs Askin is good.
Ovil vs some Polish CW would be good. Golwacki,or Koldzey (or whatever his name is).


----------



## dennison (Nov 15, 2012)

The way the German promoters get in their opponents ovil has a chance of getting a fight :lol: he's great!


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Godbless Ovil. Great attitude breddah.
> 
> Huck vs Ovil :rofl.


Was this his first fight at Cruiserweight too?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Casper Gomez said:


> I really hope you're right pal. The guy does have the skill to be a world champ.


No he doesnt. Couldnt even outbox some french journeymen and was very lucky to get the decision. Couldnt live up to the hype. Thats all.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> The Uppersetter :happy. Loved that. Can't stand watching JLD..


Gotta love Ovil!
I can't for the life of me understand why anyone rated JLD, his reign as British champ will be the height of his achievement in boxing, not that there is a damn thing wrong with that. But he just doesn't have what it takes to get to World or even Euro level!


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

dennison said:


> The way the German promoters get in their opponents ovil has a chance of getting a fight :lol: he's great!


He's more off a shot than Bolonti mate, you're right about that?


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Great shot from Ovil,been a bit of a fan of his since he won Prizefighter and pleased he`s british champion.He might be able knock out Brahmer early if he ever got the chance


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Casper Gomez said:


> I really hope you're right pal. The guy does have the skill to be a world champ.


No he doesn't. Don't be silly.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> No he doesnt. Couldnt even outbox some french journeymen and was very lucky to get the decision. Couldnt live up to the hype. Thats all.


Let him get his pay day, Somtimes fights just need a break and a "Big Money" fight that they dont "deserve". they they might Eff off and your fighter might win a title.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Fucks sake missed the Ovil fight, get in there! Ovil a G.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Casper Gomez said:


> Let him get his pay day, Somtimes fights just need a break and a "Big Money" fight that they dont "deserve". they they might Eff off and your fighter might win a title.


He can get plenty pay days. I just dont think Lee is anywhere near as good to beat a champ at LMW.


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Eubank being followed in by one of the chippendales


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

And why is Eubank Jr fighting after a unification fight between Ovil and JDL?:-(


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

excellent peformance by OK...glad he won


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Brickfists said:


> No he doesn't. Don't be silly.


Mayo is a more clever County than Kerry were your maybe from , Is Brahmer all of a sudden word class? He is fighting Bolonti net, shows alot of faith.

Don't call me thick, you're probable from a thicker part from me, probable from kerry.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

The running order of these Warren shows is gash.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Casper Gomez said:


> People like you really give my mum Irish a bad name about being thick, Is Brahmer all of a sudden word class? He is fighting Bolonti net, shows alot of faith.


What ? Hold on maybe i am think, where you not talking about Andy Lee ?


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

This is bizarre. What a strange family.


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

This is quite bizarre


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

How queer does Eubank sr look, fucking hell


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lol eubank snr!!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

darth eubank vader.


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

This is pathetic


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

eubank didnt won that round


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

1:1 now


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

:lol: at Eubank, what a legend


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Brickfists said:


> The running order of these Warren shows is gash.


My mom is Irish, but your talking shite, where are you big fight southern of the Border. Stick too the feckin lougne you Twat you a typical paddy whou just loves gosip in the loung insteas of Boxing new in the world /british forum.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Casper Gomez said:


> Was this his first fight at Cruiserweight too?


Nah mate beat Conquest and has flirted with Cruiser in past.



Them Bones said:


> Gotta love Ovil!
> I can't for the life of me understand why anyone rated JLD, his reign as British champ will be the height of his achievement in boxing, not that there is a damn thing wrong with that. But he just doesn't have what it takes to get to World or even Euro level!


Totally agree.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

2:1 for the czech guy
Eubank is shit


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> How queer does Eubank sr look, fucking hell


About as queer as Froch Rubbings hearn ear!


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Why do i keep picking against Ovil in the prediction league, the cunt keeps winning by KO. Lesson learned unless he fights a world class CW.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

And this fight is after Ovil vs JDL? Terrible.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

When's main event lads?. 

I'm gonna take dogs out and get some snacks..


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> When's main event lads?.
> 
> I'm gonna take dogs out and get some snacks..


10-45.

Bradley saudners is on at 10-00.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

The issue I have is that the showmanship seems primary to performance levels in the last few fights. I really couldn't care less what they get up to if its extracting the maximum from Eubank Jr, but at the moment he's posing, playing up to his dad and is largely concentrating on things extraneous to his improvement. You can't call standing in front of this midget developmental, he needs to work.


----------



## shepz (Mar 19, 2014)

Eubank Jr to be DQ in the 5th.


Mid way through the round Sr cant handle the lack of limelight, jumps over the top rope knocks Horvarth into next week whilst immediately after he slaps on his monocle.

Simply the best booms over the PA system and then 50k of fireworks go's off. 

Throughout a shite suited mortified Hobson has his head in his hands embarrassed at looking more ridiculous than the eubanks


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

One to watch said:


> 10-45.
> 
> Bradley saudners is on at 10-00.


Lovely. Cheers pal :good.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

3:1 for the Czech guy. Eubank dindt do anything besides this uppercut.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Watching this kid frustrates the life out of me. Talent in bundles but his performances are so distracted its hard to watch. Could have had this guy out of there ages ago.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Eubank gets badly exposed when he fights some decebt guy.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Bradley Saunders is up their with Callum Smith imo


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

Eubank Snr's cornerwork is superb!


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Casper Gomez said:


> Bradley Saunders is up their with Callum Smith imo


In terms of what?


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm not sure what is going on in this fight


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

God i can't wait for Eubank to be exposed annoying as fuck fought nothing but bums and journeymen yet they think they are on Ward level. Eubank SR would he ever stop with all the shite his time is gone stop trying to take the limelight and being a bellend.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

One to watch said:


> 10-45.
> 
> Bradley saudners is on at 10-00.


Seriously? 10:45 is the main event?. Fuck this then, off to watch Orange is the new Black. Very entertaining show.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Eubank is so sloppy. Missing wide every round only to land one good punch.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

I might sound like a prick but the Son with never be better than the dad.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

What a joke that was.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Casper Gomez said:


> I might sound like a prick but the Son with never be better than the dad.


 i agree Obviously, his Dad was World class. I don't rate JR that highly yet at all which is strange because a lot of people do, including many so called experts.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

I keep hearing people say what quality Eubank has got maybe it's just the fights he's been in but to me he is so wild at times and open to be countered badly and KTFO


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Eubank Jnr is best talent in britian with callumn smith, two future world champions


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Bullying fighters in more than a 10 fight is mad, you should be test has he faced a guy In the top 20 ?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Tremendous power? No just no. Did Eubank knock anyone out of note?
And when you have tremendous power your opponent doesnt get up like seven times in a fight. They stay down. Fact. Eubank doesnt have tremendous power.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Gary Barlow said:


> Eubank Jnr is best talent in britian with callumn smith, two future world champions


Both will get chinned, in brutal fashion. (well i hope anyway)


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Eubanks trolling everyone here...


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

step up


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Gary Barlow said:


> Eubank Jnr is best talent in britian with callumn smith, two future world champions


Bradley Saunders is miles better.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

People in British boxing always getting outraged at anyone who doesn't conform is just :lol:


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Casper Gomez said:


> My mom is Irish, but your talking shite, where are you big fight southern of the Border. Stick too the feckin lougne you Twat you a typical paddy whou just loves gosip in the loung insteas of Boxing new in the world /british forum.


Great grammar there mate, well done. How many GCSE's you got ?


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Eubank Jr does show signs of immense quality at times


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Gary Barlow said:


> Eubank Jnr is best talent in britian with callumn smith, two future world champions


He has a lot of talent,but he isn't disciplined enough in the ring.

When you consider how much good experience he wastes posturing then I'd say he won't make the most of his abilities.he is also a big middleweight and when he gets to title level then he will be either moving up to super middle or facing similar sized opponents.like for example on paper his best win is the points decision over Bradley Pryce who has campaigned as low as welterweight.

I am starting to wonder whether Eubank Jnr is being matched purposely gently,whereas when he turned pro,he was actually matched very well.

Since he left Hennessay he has turned into a circus act.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

"Do you cut the sleeves or do you buy it like that?" 

:lol:


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Casper Gomez said:


> Bradley Saunders is miles better.


Bradley Saunders fights feel like they last longer than the titanic sinking. id rather watch lisa riley pick the dry abits of turd out her asshole hair.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Marvelous Marv said:


> The issue I have is that the showmanship seems primary to performance levels in the last few fights. I really couldn't care less what they get up to if its extracting the maximum from Eubank Jr, but at the moment he's posing, playing up to his dad and is largely concentrating on things extraneous to his improvement. You can't call standing in front of this midget developmental, he needs to work.


Spot on :good

You need to post more btw!


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

One to watch said:


> He has a lot of talent,but he isn't disciplined enough in the ring.
> 
> When you consider how much good experience he wastes posturing then I'd say he won't make the most of his abilities.he is also a big middleweight and when he gets to title level then he will be either moving up to super middle or facing similar sized opponents.like for example on paper his best win is the points decision over Bradley Pryce who has campaigned as low as welterweight.
> 
> ...


He is messing about because these fights are so easy, he needs stepping up he will take it more serious. The guy oozes class.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Gary Barlow said:


> Bradley Saunders fights feel like they last longer than the titanic sinking. id rather watch lisa riley pick the dry abits of turd out her asshole hair.


No!!

You are talking about Bradley skeete surely.

Saunders is an offensive fighter,very good boxer with a killer instinct.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

The ego and disjointed performances definitely can't mask talent. The talent is there in abundance, not many can land some of the punches he does. Athletically he's extremely gifted, and he moves at the waist which 90% of our boys simply do not do.

The way that talent plays out is going to depend on whether behind all the shownmanship and weirdness he's getting solid advice and is improving in the gym. I'm fairly confident Shields will be ensuring that, but sometimes the distractions are worrying.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

10-9 Carrot.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Gary Barlow said:


> Bradley Saunders fights feel like they last longer than the titanic sinking. id rather watch lisa riley pick the dry abits of turd out her asshole hair.


Lets see who wins a title and wins a championship.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

what was with the story with eubank snr's "corner work"...i missed the post fight interview.

in fact, is he even allowed to be in there? has he just got licenced or something?


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

Gary Barlow said:


> Eubank Jnr is best talent in britian with callumn smith, two future world champions


Kal Yafai better than Eubank Jr


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

time is hall/butler? 10pm?>


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Casper Gomez said:


> Lets see who wins a title and wins a championship.


Andy Lee wont be winning either you half breed cunt.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

One to watch said:


> No!!
> 
> You are talking about Bradley skeete surely.
> 
> Saunders is an offensive fighter,very good boxer with a killer instinct.


Maybe im getting mixed up then. my bad.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

19-19

Better from leather, timing carrot with the counter-right at will.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Eubank Jr > Yafai, IMO. At least as far as future prospects. Worried about Yafai's injuries, he hasn't really managed to get a run together and I think they've halted his development.

Bradley Saunders is okay but a little basic at times considering the background. A lot of wading in throwing huge looping punches around the side of the head which is always a method that hits a brick wall at a certain point, and becomes a lot more difficult. He's very mature and solid though, so the comparison with Eubank Jr is a little off base I feel. I think Bradley is much closer to his ceiling.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

29-28. Good little fight this, Carrot waiting too long.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Marvelous Marv said:


> Eubank Jr > Yafai, IMO. At least as far as future prospects. *Worried about Yafai's injuries, he hasn't really managed to get a run together and I think they've halted his development.*
> 
> Bradley Saunders is okay but a little basic at times considering the background. A lot of wading in throwing huge looping punches around the side of the head which is always a method that hits a brick wall at a certain point, and becomes a lot more difficult. He's very mature and solid though, so the comparison with Eubank Jr is a little off base I feel. I think Bradley is much closer to his ceiling.


He looked back to his best last month.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Marvelous Marv said:


> Eubank Jr > Yafai, IMO. At least as far as future prospects. Worried about Yafai's injuries, he hasn't really managed to get a run together and I think they've halted his development.
> 
> Bradley Saunders is okay but a little basic at times considering the background. A lot of wading in throwing huge looping punches around the side of the head which is always a method that hits a brick wall at a certain point, and becomes a lot more difficult. He's very mature and solid though, so the comparison with Eubank Jr is a little off base I feel. I think Bradley is much closer to his ceiling.


I see what your saying but there's no way Saunders fights like he did last time out against better opposition.

Normally he is a lot tighter and smoother.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

39-37 Leather. Setting his feet more and getting more power in his shots, nice boxing.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

One to watch said:


> I see what your saying but there's no way Saunders fights like he did last time out against better opposition.
> 
> Normally he is a lot tighter and smoother.


You may be correct, since he's had unusually poor exposure for somebody with such a good background and with power. My scouting off Saunders is fairly limited, just have an overarching memory of him being right hand/hook happy with a preference for round house shots rather than down the pipe. Not neccessarily bad if thats all you need to efficiently dispatch the competition, just hope there is a few more strings to the bow.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

59-55 Leather, solid performance. His style is still a bit amateurish but he's definitely talented.

Great matchmaking was that.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> 59-55 Leather, solid performance. His style is still a bit amateurish but he's definitely talented.
> 
> Great matchmaking was that.


Agreed

Seems to have a good skill set 
Maybe needs to develop power but that will come with time and experience

Also franks prospects have been getting tough/tricky opponents recently


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Eubank jnr can look excellent and a dick within a few seconds 

He needs too fix up as he seems a talented kid


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Arena looks fucking empty...


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Arena looks fucking empty...


they said only few tickets left LOL


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

TBH lads i can't say i've seen to much of Bradley since his AM days.


----------



## dennison (Nov 15, 2012)

Anybody think Saunders looks in shit shape?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Gary Barlow said:


> they said only few tickets left LOL


LOL, probably bought the tickets to a different arena..


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Classy that..


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh, what a body shot!!! Very impressive!


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

What a shot that opponent was no bum a decent gatekeeper Saunders is one serious prospect Eubank Jr lol Saunders is a way better prospect.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

nice shot....i seem to remember saunders was a good body puncher in the ams as well


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Saunders did a little "haters gonna hate" strut at the end.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

That was spiteful, great shot. That guy was nothing good but at the same time he'd kept in decent company. 

Bradley needs stepping up asap.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

hope they do make the fight vs nurse

saunders will beat woodhouse easy aswell imo


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

england game stopped, lol. 
in time for the butler v hall fight.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

God's stuck England on pause. He's bang up for this fight. No interest in the celebrity fights.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

a pause on rbr?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Braehmer-bolonti being shown delayed after the Newcastle show according to the bunce.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> God's stuck England on pause. He's bang up for this fight. No interest in the celebrity fights.


:lol:


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

TBH this could be a devastating loss for Butler if he does. Mentally he's going in with a mentality this is his easiest chance of a world title. If he loses it may dent confidence more then a loss in another world title fight at Super Fly would of done. 

He views Hall as a level or two below hence why i think it's potentially a devastating loss.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

I was set on Butler before, Froch-Groves made me think a bit, but then again, 3lbs isn't that much, even if Hall is a big bantam


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

For fuck sake will this fight kick off already, I'm losing me patience.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

I can't see anything other then a Butler win, wide on points or left hook to the body stops Stuey.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Hobson's daughter singing the national anthem?


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Paul Butler is going to get chinned.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I will be chuffed for Arnie if they win. He's a really nice bloke. Used to message me now and then on ESB. Found that staggering..

I don't really care who wins i don't mind either bloke..


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Disappointed with those entrances. I was hoping to see a green bus or a mini van entrance..


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Tipping Hall by stoppage, even though Butler is the much better boxier and far classier, think the size difference will tell and he won't be able to cope with Hall's physical strength, Hall is a tough fucker and I don't see him being all that bothered by Butler's power, which has only really shown up at 115 against over the matched opponents.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Frank's smile :lol: He's thinking 'fucking hell, can't believe we got that retard Dennis Hobson to agree to this'


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

the champions channel :rofl


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

Can't see anything other than butler wide on points. Don't mind who wins both seem decent guys


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

How the fuck does Hall still make 118. 32 years old aswell, and after years of drink, drugs and Pot Noodle's out in Ibiza, and yet apparently Frankie Gavin can't make 140 because he enjoys a Diet Coke or two.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> TBH this could be a devastating loss for Butler if he does. Mentally he's going in with a mentality this is his easiest chance of a world title. If he loses it may dent confidence more then a loss in another world title fight at Super Fly would of done.
> 
> He views Hall as a level or two below hence why i think it's potentially a devastating loss.


Thats true. If he wins he can go on to even bigger things. If he loses its devastating. Never mind all that he's young enough to come again stuff. Not to be the fighter people like Barry Jones say hell become. I think he scrapes home,but Hall won't give this up easily.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

think butler will win but im backing hall

butler should be staying in his weight

he will duck caballero and go back to SFW if he wins


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Stuey Hill? :lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Hall getting boo'd in his hometown...


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Danny said:


> Stuey Hill? :lol:


:hey:lol:


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Danny said:


> How the fuck does Hall still make 118. 32 years old aswell, and after years of drink, drugs and Pot Noodle's out in Ibiza, and yet apparently Frankie Gavin can't make 140 because he enjoys a Diet Coke or two.


Are we sure Frankies not supped more guiness in Birmingham than Hall drank San Miguel in Ibiza?


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

halls legs are very skinny

think that is how he somehow makes bantam


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

10-9 butler.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

1-0 Butler speed is troubling Hall


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

10-9 Butler but he was falling short too much...


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Boxfan said:


> Thats true. If he wins he can go on to even bigger things. If he loses its devastating. Never mind all that he's young enough to come again stuff. Not to be the fighter people like Barry Jones say hell become. I think he scrapes home,but Hall won't give this up easily.


Agreed mate :good.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Arnie says Hall is scared. He looks anything but to me.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

One thing, why is Barry Jones commentating, he's been on record saying Butler is his favourite fighter out there


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

nice round from butler.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Hall very tentative. He's going to have to make it a dirty fight for any chance. 

Butler is boxing really well.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

2-0 Butler showing his superior skill so far very fast


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Easy for Butler 20-18.

Hall looks clueless when you stick a jab in his face.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

20-18 Butler


----------



## dennison (Nov 15, 2012)

Much more confident in hall after that minutes rest I can see he's drinking Aldi water, don't worry lads he's got this in the bag


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> One thing, why is Barry Jones commentating, he's been on record saying Butler is his favourite fighter out there


He's always biased when commentating though, so nothing new there.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

hall getting outclassed


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Butler flowing beautifully. Completely dominating at the moment, so much so that he's parrying Hall's jabs and countering. That's disdain.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

When Hall throws and commits (far and few between) he lands..

Butler doing a decent job.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

A lot better from Hall in the 3rd round. 

30-27 Butler.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Slightly better round for Hall compared to the first 2 but Butler looking real class in there.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Hall is so basic


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

3-0 Butler i like Barry Jones but he is being biased toward Butler here imo


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

30-27 Butler.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

I think Hall is actually concerned by Butler's power which would be a big worry if your whole gameplan is to impose yourself.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Butler's jab has been impressive. Hall needs to let the right hand go when he can...


----------



## dennison (Nov 15, 2012)

Hall needs to use his double jab and throw the straight the second butler starts coming forward, needs to keep him on the back foot


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

One thing that is pretty shocking about Hall at this level is the way he squares himself up with that high guard every time Butler so much as feints. You can't counter or fire anything of consequence back in that position. Whereas look at the reverse situation - Butler is anticipating Hall's movements and countering or slipping. Completely different mentality - far more flexible. Little wonder its 3 zip, Hall needs to hope his strength pays off as this develops.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Could potentially have a domestic Cotto/Marg I here depending on how Butler holds up.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

4-0 Butler thought that was the only close round tbh i though Butler won the 3rd quite clear


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Hall needs to get off first, he seems tentative in there


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

This fight is absolutely infurating to watch because Hall as a world champion does not see the weaknesses in Butler and they're suddenly becoming apparent.

Stuart is throwing his left and hands singular, not doubling and also not combining them so while he's catching him with his right hands he needs to set it up better because Butler does not like it. Stuart's defence is a cardinal sin too as is his footwork. Butler is expending energy and Hall won't even go to the body. He's trying to box with him and he doesn't know how, but its a winnable fight if he was smartened up.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Could potentially have a domestic Cotto/Marg I here depending on how Butler holds up.


Interesting call, can actually see that happening too, but i think it's slightly unlikely though.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I forgot to mention if he keeps throwing rights naked than he's gonna become predictable.

A cut. The irony.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

49-46 Butler 

Just about shaded the 5th to Hall. Wouldn't complain if anyone went for Butler, though.


----------



## dennison (Nov 15, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> This fight is absolutely infurating to watch because Hall as a world champion does not see the weaknesses in Butler and they're suddenly becoming apparent.
> 
> Stuart is throwing his left and hands singular, not doubling and also not combining them so while he's catching him with his right hands he needs to set it up better because Butler does not like it. Stuart's defence is a cardinal sin too as is his footwork. Butler is expending energy and Hall won't even go to the body. He's trying to box with him and he doesn't know how, but its a winnable fight if he was smartened up.


Agree with the infuriating bit hall needs to have some confidence, it's obvious what he needs to do, he needs to take the bull by the horns throw lots of straight shots in numbers and get butler walking backwards


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

4-1 Butler Hall did enough to win the 5th for me started well and then had that nice combination on the ropes just edged it for me.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

49-46 Butler.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Go to the fucking body Stuey! He's on the ropes with his hands up! Why are you throwing straights and jabs!

Fucking hell, man.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Butler is far too fast and skilful, Hall can't close the gap. Fancy this to be stopped soon.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Hall's tendency to head hunt could cost him if Butler does show signs of tiring. Hasn't invested enough to the body imo. 

Butler doing a nice enough job but Hall is getting closer and closer and landing with big shots more and more. He's got to take it up a gear to halt the Hall advances..


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Hall just needs to get off first and up the work rate, throw Combos instead of singles.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

58-56 Butler

Easily Hall's best round.


----------



## sugar ray sheepskin (Jul 16, 2012)

this is gonna develop into a right ding dong


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

58-56 Butler. Another Hall round for me.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hall is accidentally exposing Butler imo. Maybe its the adrenaline of the situation but he's not unbeatable at all, even for Hall.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

4-2 Butler


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Got a feeling this will be a draw..


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

I've given Hall the last couple of rounds. 

67-66 Butler


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

68-66 Butler 

Even round for me. Hall has deceptive defensive skills; Butler has very rarely landed clean power shots.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

5-2 Butler am i the only person who doesn't see many of these rounds as close for me Butler clearly won the 7th Hall landed fuck all.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Body shots and uppercuts on the inside Stuey. Slow him down or he's taking this. His danger punch is his left hook.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

To be fair, I agree with Jones' scorecard


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Hall deserves credit here he's really found his home for the right hand. Butler has to sooner rather then later get his second wind and push Hall back and start fighting with a cerebral attitude because currently he's getting bullied back and not punishing Hall's novice mistakes.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol: Arnie telling Butler to "bang like David Haye"


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Lot of parallels with last weeks main event.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Butler round for me. 5-2 Butler. But it is getting tougher and tougher for Butler in there in the last 3 rounds. Hall needs pretty much the rest of the rounds, but i would definitely not rule him out.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

I think Butler is looking fine, I wouldn't say he's tiring yet and he's got a good engine I think.

But I have reservations about him at this weight irrespective of the outcome. He always used to look bigger than opponents and had length. I don't like him as much when he's having to jump in as when he was controlling things at length.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

I dont get the feeling there is alot in Butlers punches. Its the speed thats causing Hall problems. Hall has a real chance here IMO.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Wonderful fight this.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Best round of the fight so far


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Roe said:


> :lol: Arnie telling Butler to "bang like David Haye"


I honestly thought he was a better trainer than he is. He's so beatable man. Even his corner is shitting bricks and panicking. He's not ready for this yet.


----------



## dennison (Nov 15, 2012)

4-3-1 butler


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

5-3 Butler


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

77-76 Butler 

Good action in that round.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Hall really should be making Butler pay for sitting on the ropes. What is the point in pushing him into a corner if you won't let punches go when he gets there? Ridiculous.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Another round for hall, all level on my card 76-76


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

This cut is making Hall fight much better. Mixing it up more. Great fight.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

77-76 Butler. hall is coming on strong, Butler only landing on gloves.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

5-3 Butler


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

The annoying thing is these cornermen are purely motivational speakers and not giving good advice.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

You get the feeling Hall has a big punch here waiting to come out. I get that feeling, hes just missing too much and being tentative. Theres a big one there if it lands.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Marvelous Marv said:


> Hall really should be making Butler pay for sitting on the ropes. What is the point in pushing him into a corner if you won't let punches go when he gets there? Ridiculous.


This, I'm shouting at the tele!


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

86-86 

Great credit to Hall for getting himself back into this after such a slow start.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Regardless of how this ends Butler is just not a bantamweight.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

4-4-1 Dead even. Great fight.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

So impressed with Hall here and Butler's stamina, actually. I thought the situation would slow him down anyway but he's not fucked. I wish Hall had went to the body. He'd be in a much better situation than he is.


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

Late stoppage for hall anyone? Excellent fight got butler just up at the min


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

86-86 Butler is just landing on gloves. Hall needs to go for it and Butler may wilt.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

86-85 hall


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

5-4 Butler regarldess of the outcome Butler needs to get back down to SFW he isn't a BW and would get smashed by the other champions


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Hall looks the stronger man more then ever now. Butler isn't punching with authority he's pushing with his punches..

Hall has to win these final two rounds and to do that has to walk forward and commit to punches. 

Butler's losing this battle now by circling on the outside. Early on he was centre ring and controlling position and tempo..


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

yeah he is trying to land a huge one..butler guarding and moving well.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

I get the impression a massive difficulty Butler has had is punching up to a target. He's usually completely outsized opponents, and I don't know what sparring they've had but I don't see that they've made that adjustment. He's falling a little short.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

This is a quality fight!


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

96-95 Hall


----------



## dennison (Nov 15, 2012)

96-96 or 96-95 hall


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

6-4 Butler


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

96-95 Hall, had that even


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Flash vs power, im with Hall

96-94 Hall


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

5-5 now, fun fight.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Hall's on way to retaining title IMO. I be shocked if Butler wins 11 or 12. Hall's been here, he knows he can do this.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Anyone else think Barry Jones is biased towards Butler ?


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

5-4-2 Hall. He's done well to take over after losing 4 on the trot at the start. Hall is absolutely huge compared to Butler.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

106-105 Hall 

Couldn't split them that round again!


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

That really was an exceptional round. Well done to both..thought Butler won it though.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

106-104
Edged it to Butler, but he looks knackered now


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Who will the winner fight in this British title fight


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Brickfists said:


> Anyone else think Barry Jones is biased towards Butler ?


Slightly. He has Butler 1 round up I think.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

106-105 Hall


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

I think Barry Jones has done a good job commentating, TBH.


----------



## dennison (Nov 15, 2012)

106-105 hall


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

105-104 Hall.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Good Butler round there surprisingly


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Quality fight this


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

6-4 1 even Butler


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Butler looked strong there but Hall found a lovely body shot.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Brickfists said:


> Anyone else think Barry Jones is biased towards Butler ?


he already admitted thats his fav boxer


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Brickfists said:


> Anyone else think Barry Jones is biased towards Butler ?


Very biased, its either 6-5 Hall or 7-4 Hall. Jones has been dreadful as usual.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Brickfists said:


> Anyone else think Barry Jones is biased towards Butler ?


Knowing Butler is Jones' favourite fighter, I think he could be worse


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Butler is very talented, I think he's shown an incredibly good engine to last this pace against a big, rugged guy. Never been hurt, strength has been an issue, always gonna be a hanging on job at this weight.

Back at super fly he is the real deal.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Jab is more important than ever for Butler. Snap back the head of a tired Hall wading in


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Can get 2/1 on Hall to win right now


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

115-115 

Really good stuff. Love it when a fight tells a story like that.


----------



## dennison (Nov 15, 2012)

Hall by 1


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

7-5 Hall. Butler has not done enough.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

TBH i have no complaints with a draw.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

7-4 1 Butler won the last he just took it for me.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

hall should win betfair have him odds on slightly. can get even money on butler.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

CamR21 said:


> Can get 2/1 on Hall to win right now


And the draw?


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Ridiculous decision by Butler to take the last minute of that round off, one flurry would have sealed it for him...


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

I'll give that to Hall, 115-114 Butler. You'd be hard pressed not to have at least one even round in there! Great fight, saved the best till last


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

114-114 for me. Good fight.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Draw for me 114-114. Won't complain if either wins, as long as the scores are close.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

I feel Hall should get the nod IMO. Butler was not that impressive. Good fight though .


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

A draw feels fair, really tough one.

I really feel Butler needs to move down though, losing may be a blessing in disguise, although he won't see it that way.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Did Hall throw it away in the last ?

115-115


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

Barry Jones is gay for Butler.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Gonna be Butler split I bet.

Fuck. What a frustrating fight. If he'd just had a better corner, man.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Butler just won that for me, for once though I don't think anyone could argue with a raw. Quality fight.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

fabulous last round.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

SD either way coming up i think


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

I think Butler will get the decision for a few reasons.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

116-113 Butler


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Announcer fuck up...


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

115-113 Butler 
115-113 Hall
117-111 Butler

Last card a shocker


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

split not a majority


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

117-111? Fuck me


----------



## dennison (Nov 15, 2012)

117-111 is way off


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

last scorecard was bullshit, and someone explain to the announcer what a majority decision is


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Franks back baby,Franks back and that's a split decision you nobhead


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

butler did it!! congrats!


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Hall got screwed there by that last judge fucking pathetic IMO.


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

117-111 haha. Fuck me boxing is a joke.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

117-111 is a joke.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

117-111 wtf


----------



## Ric Flair (Jan 31, 2014)

117-111 what the fuck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

117-111 lol

warren made sure he had at least 1 judge in his pocket


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

What crazy scorecard 117-111


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

I tipped Butler to scrape home. So I was dead right as to the result. But he never won that fight in a million years.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Awful card, Simply awful..

Hall did enough for me to get at least a draw after a dodgy start.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

THAT'S A SPLIT NOT A MAJORITY YOU FUCKING IDIOT

Oh my god! Fuck off Mike Goodhall.

Congratulations to Butler. Feel sorry for Hall.

All these chavs in the ring :lol:


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

117-111 that's a joke of a scorecard, Goodhall fucked up them scores not a MD, just the right winner for me Butler nicked it big question for him though he is champion but i think he needs to move back down in all honestly he won't cut it at the elite BW level but i think he will at SFW


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

117-111 is fucking ridiculous.
By the way, that wasn't a majority decision ya drunken bastard!


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Butler is an undeserved winner, didn't do enough but this is Boxing and its corrupt at every level.


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

Couldn't have argued if it went either way but that 117 card was a joke fight was much closer than that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Think Hall pays for his clumsy style there on that wide card. Some judges just aren't going to like that, but then again, some won't like Butler's pitty patter tonight.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Terrible scorecard. Devastated for Hall. He didn't deserve that. I'd happily see a rematch in a few months time.


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

Great fight, I had Butler winning but 117-111 is taking the piss


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

And once again North East boxing returns to the doldrums.

Dennis Hobson you useless cunt.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Shame that two good cards (one from Parris!) are overlooked due to that 117-111 shocker.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Butler won for me. 117-111 is too wide though..


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

What a joker Hobson is, Hall should have fought Mcdonnell in front of 80 thousand and got 150k, instead his shit promoter got him 3 times less money in front of 2 thousand


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Hobsons two main fighters lost tonight, can now crawl back under a rock no use to warrens.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

when he said majority decision and then announced the first scorecard for butler, it thought he'd given the game away..then he announced the second scorecard for hall


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

How are so many of our MCs unable to read a fucking scorecard? Mental.

9 to 3 :lol:


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> Dennis Hobson you useless cunt.


he didnt have a choice lol

warren most probably told him give butler a shot or he isnt getting any tv slots


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Lads i think your being unfair saying Butler didn't win that i had Butler the winner but let's be honest a scorecard to either guy by a round is fair that 117-111 was a joke but to say Butler didn't do enough isn't fair.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

good fight and i think butler nicked it with his skills,
but the 117-111 was a bit off :lol:


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Good luck to Hall he's had 7 months or so as a world champion. He let the title go with a fight. 

Butler's got a bright future but a lot to learn and develop.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Fair play to both fighters though. That was a cracking bout that could've gone either way.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Butler was mostly hitting gloves and arms after 5 or 6 rounds, but it is what it is.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

dkos said:


> Shame that two good cards (one from Parris!) are overlooked due to that 117-111 shocker.


Yeah, the other two cards were fine.

I'm a bit surprised to hear some people saying that there is no way that Butler could have won, i think that either guy edging it or a draw would be very fair!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Butler won't have that belt for long.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Paul Butler talking shit I reckon. A rematch? Like fuck mate, he's gotta fight his mandatory and I reckon he could get beat.

Hobson standing there like a dick while Warren's worm away laughing. Idiot.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

117-111. No, someone's having a laugh there.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Hobson crying :lol:


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

You can smell the marinating mix of butthurt and glee. Glorious.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Long may it continue,good luck Dennis getting more tv dates


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Hobson is bitter as fuck, just seen the end of him tonight, Hall lost and so did Dickinson i think he might do a Malony and cry, Butler gave him some dirty look as well lol.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

I had it 114-114.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Did Butler do enough to "take the belt" no. Butlers speed and flashiness looked good but he never really hurt Hall. Funny Dave Parris is always on fights with dodgy judging, although I know it wasnt him there.

*Berit Andreasen* was the judge with 117-111 I think. Not sure where he was pulled out of, seems to mostly judge Danish domestic fights.......bit suspicious


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

So happy Hobson been fucked over, he has fucked Hall big time putting him in with Butler, if that Hall had faced Jamie at Wembley he would have stopped Jamie. But because hes a bitter cunt he screwed his own fighter over. Naive man thinking the Warrens will stick by him, what do they need him for now ?


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Did Butler do enough to "*take the belt*" no. Butlers speed and flashiness looked good but he never really hurt Hall. Funny Dave Parris is always on fights with dodgy judging, although I know it wasnt him there.
> 
> *Berit Andreasen* was the judge with 117-111 I think. Not sure where he was pulled out of, seems to mostly judge Danish domestic fights.......bit suspicious


Don't agree with that old adage, you judge it by who is better in each round, not by who is the champion


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> Hobson is bitter as fuck, just seen the end of him tonight, Hall lost and so did Dickinson i think he might do a Malony and cry, Butler gave him some dirty look as well lol.


I seen that the look on Butlers face was priceless.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> Did Butler do enough to "take the belt" no. Butlers speed and flashiness looked good but he never really hurt Hall. Funny Dave Parris is always on fights with dodgy judging, although I know it wasnt him there.
> 
> *Berit Andreasen* was the judge with 117-111 I think. Not sure where he was pulled out of, seems to mostly judge Danish domestic fights.......bit suspicious


You don't have to take the belt, that's complete bollocks. You just have to win more rounds than the other fighter.

The champion's advantage is he keeps the belt if it's a draw.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Eoghan said:


> Don't agree with that old adage, you judge it by who is better in each round, not by who is the champion


Agree big time i think all that stuff " he didn't take the belt" is utter shite doesn't matter if one guy is a champion you score the fight same as any other Butler nicked it for me Hall being the champion means nothing in that regard.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

If I was Hall I'd be furious with Hobson


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

The argument might be that Butler didn't hurt Hall and was hitting Gloves, but to be honest the reverse is true. As much as it was a very good, keenly fought fight defences were on top considering the intensity. Hall never hurt Butler either, and wasn't just missing a lot but was actually hitting air rather than gloves.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

what just happened...wheres brehmer ??


----------



## dennison (Nov 15, 2012)

It's disgusting that one mans bitterness could stop a fighter making very good money in front of 80,000. He even said in an IFL interview that Hearn should have sent him the offer and not hall that's disgusting


----------



## 2Piece (Apr 29, 2014)

Hobson looking after his own interests, don't know why he'd risk getting screwed by Hearn if it came to a decision.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Marvelous Marv said:


> The argument might be that Butler didn't hurt Hall and was hitting Gloves, but to be honest the reverse is true. As much as it was a very good, keenly fought fight defences were on top considering the intensity. Hall never hurt Butler either, and wasn't just missing a lot but was actually hitting air rather than gloves.


Exactly my thoughts. Did Hall really have a moment where he landed punches in bunches against Butler on the ropes?


----------



## dennison (Nov 15, 2012)

2Piece said:


> Hobson looking after his own interests, don't know why he'd risk getting screwed by Hearn if it came to a decision.


His own interests? He works for hall


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

What are we all thinking for Martinez/Cotto?


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

There can't have been a massive amount in the fight. Butler put some decent combinations in and easily won the first three,I think. But from then on his accuracy dropped off a bit and Hall started to get to him more. To me from that point Hall was the dominant fighter and the aggressor,and yes,the champion. Took a fair few of Pauls later combinations on his arms and gloves. Its subjective,but I made Hall the winner. Took the decision well,as did Dickinson take his defeat. Hats off to the winners and losers of both fights.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

sergio stops cotto around 9th/10th round.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Did they show the Allen-Olubamiwo fight?


----------



## 2Piece (Apr 29, 2014)

dennison said:


> His own interests? He works for hall


Why would he work with a promoter who snatched Mcdonnell from him? Despite the fact he took Mcdonnell from day one and made him into a champion. Mcdonnell is still contracted to Hobson too.

Its all politics, don't know why you're having a go at Hobson for simply playing the game


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Hobson fucked over Hall big time he just lost to a SFW who will most likely vacate the belt straight away and were does that leave Hall, he won't get another shot unless McDonnell gives him one and i seriously doubt that considering his relationship with Hobson. Stuart Hall will likely never be in a big fight again Butler will either drop the title or loose to Carbrero. Hobson put his own ego and bad feelings above Hall's best interests Stuart could have fought in Wembley Stadium for much more money and i think could have beaten Jamie. I feel bad for Hall but on the upside this might well bethe last we see of Hobson who's he got left Hall is 34 and won't be in another big fight and Dickinson got Ko'd by Ovil tonight may well be the end of Hobson and i'm not one bit sorry to see it happen.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

I can't see Cotto winning this. I think the size difference will be crucial. But I can't see why Buncy and co are getting so excited about it. Ive watched the fights I wanted to see,and gonna tape that one.


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

Was Lee Haskins not supposed to fight tonight ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

I rarely watch Boxing at the lower weights but the Bantamweight division must be appalling if Butler, Hall and McDonnell are/were "World Champions". Although tbf McDonnell is carrying around an interim belt and some other plastic replica, while Butler will most likely lose to this Cabellero. 

I think nature will take its course and when/if they step up to the best they will be found out. I actually think Jamie McDonnell is the worst of the 3, I wonder how long the charade with him will be kept going.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

dkos said:


> Did they show the Allen-Olubamiwo fight?


No mate. Bit of a bummer really,as Allen might be interesting now he's with the Fury camp.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Maybe if we were talking Martinez of 5 years ago - it wouldn't be a fight. But he can't ever be at that level, I think that is near impossible. 

Now, he could still be good enough to beat Cotto as Cotto is very small, but I don't think size is what is going to be key. I don't think Sergio is ever a guy that imposes size and strength, it doesn't suit his game to be using those attributes. They might be a passive sort of factor in that Cotto's power and strength when he does get in close shouldn't in theory be unusual. But it probably can't win him the fight by itself, as Margarito's strength and presence did.

It's whether he can walk Cotto onto punches, but the thing is, Cotto's an infinitely more effective fighter when he's allowed to come forward. Especially the "old" Cotto, which I think Roach is trying to tap into. That is what sets it up to be very interesting.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Dave made Larry quit.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Nifty.Tech said:


> Was Lee Haskins not supposed to fight tonight ?


Sergio Perales (the guy he was meant to be fighting) pulled out injured the other day.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> I rarely watch Boxing at the lower weights but the Bantamweight division must be appalling if Butler, Hall and McDonnell are/were "World Champions". Although tbf McDonnell is carrying around an interim belt and some other plastic replica, while Butler will most likely lose to this Cabellero.
> 
> I think nature will take its course and when/if they step up to the best they will be found out. I actually think Jamie McDonnell is the worst of the 3, I wonder how long the charade with him will be kept going.


The division isn't that strong, although the top two (Yamanaka, Moreno) are quality fighters while there are some strong contenders (Iwasa, Suriyan, Caballero, Tepparith etc.) floating about.

It's arguable that none of that British trio are in the top 10 of the division.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I fancy Cotto tonight. The knees are so important in any sport and especially to a guy like Sergio. 

Cotto's high hands, quality jab, bludgeoning right hand and vicious left hook to head and body and patient advances and good timing make me think this isn't the one sided beatdown some in the world forum like to think.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Boxfan said:


> No mate. Bit of a bummer really,as Allen might be interesting now he's with the Fury camp.


Shame. It was an interesting enough fight on paper and was at the most marketable weight in the sport, so should have been shown.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

2Piece said:


> Why would he work with a promoter who snatched Mcdonnell from him? Despite the fact he took Mcdonnell from day one and made him into a champion. Mcdonnell is still contracted to Hobson too.
> 
> Its all politics, don't know why you're having a go at Hobson for simply playing the game


That makes sense to me,though I can't pretend to know the ins and outs of the situation. Its a bit of a cut throat business,thats for sure.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Marvelous Marv said:


> Maybe if we were talking Martinez of 5 years ago - it wouldn't be a fight. But he can't ever be at that level, I think that is near impossible.
> 
> Now, he could still be good enough to beat Cotto as Cotto is very small, but I don't think size is what is going to be key. I don't think Sergio is ever a guy that imposes size and strength, it doesn't suit his game to be using those attributes. They might be a passive sort of factor in that Cotto's power and strength when he does get in close shouldn't in theory be unusual. But it probably can't win him the fight by itself, as Margarito's strength and presence did.
> 
> It's whether he can walk Cotto onto punches, but the thing is, Cotto's an infinitely more effective fighter when he's allowed to come forward. Especially the "old" Cotto, which I think Roach is trying to tap into. That is what sets it up to be very interesting.


Good to see you posting again mate, certainly is an interesting fight.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Of course @Marvelous Marv is posting today; his namesake Sonsona is fighting tonight :yep


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm going Cotto too Mand. I think he's going to be tough for Martinez to deal with in these circumstances - injuries, age, relying on reflexes against a good short puncher. I'm not worried about size, Cotto has to worry about defence more than anything, not taking too much on the way in, make adjustments for Sergio's weird punching angles early on. I think that once Cotto is in range Martinez is in trouble if he thinks at this stage that he can do the things he did years ago as far as evasive work. Even as far back as Pavlik he was the kind that got ragged later on if you could keep a sustained workload on him. I think a lot of things are against him winning tonight, if he does it'll be a fairly incredible win IMO.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

dkos said:


> The division isn't that strong, although the top two (Yamanaka, Moreno) are quality fighters while there are some strong contenders (Iwasa, Suriyan, Caballero, Tepparith etc.) floating about.
> 
> It's arguable that none of that British trio are in the top 10 of the division.


Cheers mate. Yeah I dont really follow Bantamweight but I have a hard time believing this British trio were anything special. Looking at Boxrec, *Jamie McDonnells opponent last week is 66th in some world rankings and he had his hands full.*

I remember the endless discussion on here about Ricky Burns not being world level. Well its fair to say McDonnell, Hall and Butler are not World Level bantamweights. This fight truely had a domestic feel to it even though it was a good scrap.

Hearn, Warren and Hobson so desperately squabbling over scraps.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

dkos said:


> Of course @Marvelous Marv is posting today; his namesake Sonsona is fighting tonight :yep


:lol: Can't wait for it.


----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

Martinez KO for me. I don't think he will have much trouble with Cotto. Too small and faded. I can't see him taking the punches from Martinez for twelve rounds. Cotto and his team took the fight because they're banking on Martinez being a cripple. Even at 70% he's too good for Cotto who really isn't even a junior middleweight.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Marvelous Marv said:


> I'm going Cotto too Mand. I think he's going to be tough for Martinez to deal with in these circumstances - injuries, age, relying on reflexes against a good short puncher. I'm not worried about size, Cotto has to worry about defence more than anything, not taking too much on the way in, make adjustments for Sergio's weird punching angles early on. I think that once Cotto is in range Martinez is in trouble if he thinks at this stage that he can do the things he did years ago as far as evasive work. Even as far back as Pavlik he was the kind that got ragged later on if you could keep a sustained workload on him. I think a lot of things are against him winning tonight, if he does it'll be a fairly incredible win IMO.


:good :deal


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Elephant Man said:


> Martinez KO for me. I don't think he will have much trouble with Cotto. Too small and faded. I can't see him taking the punches from Martinez for twelve rounds. Cotto and his team took the fight because they're banking on Martinez being a cripple. Even at 70% he's too good for Cotto who really isn't even a junior middleweight.


:deal:cheers


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Roe said:


> Sergio Perales (the guy he was meant to be fighting) pulled out injured the other day.


Anyone know what this means? Are they due to get it on again?


----------



## EatenByTheWorms (May 30, 2014)

How come there's a RBR going in here but nothing in the main forum?


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

EatenByTheWorms said:


> How come there's a RBR going in here but nothing in the main forum?


This is the main forum mate :deal


----------



## EatenByTheWorms (May 30, 2014)

True, seems to be.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

verdejo in the ring soon :fire


----------



## EatenByTheWorms (May 30, 2014)

Getting harder to stay up for these fights. Must be getting old.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

EatenByTheWorms said:


> Getting harder to stay up for these fights. Must be getting old.


try the top rank undercard stream website - they have quality features between the fights


----------



## EatenByTheWorms (May 30, 2014)

smoggy7188 said:


> try the top rank undercard stream website - they have quality features between the fights


I will do, cheers.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

EatenByTheWorms said:


> Getting harder to stay up for these fights. Must be getting old.


cold shower now..stay up!


----------



## EatenByTheWorms (May 30, 2014)

Andy Lee coming up.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

starting..how good is Jackson?


----------



## EatenByTheWorms (May 30, 2014)

Jim Kelly said:


> starting..how good is Jackson?


Know very little about him, but his KO record suggests he can bang a bit. We'll see. Never that confident on Andy's chances to be honest.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

cheers man.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

OK now i know, lol


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

not looking good lee already!


----------



## EatenByTheWorms (May 30, 2014)

Lee down already, Jackson can definitely punch.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Andy Lee needs to retire. Let me speak too soon and say that.

Or at least get a new trainer or something.

He's so awful, he's not just failing to be in the class of post-Golovkin Macklin and post-Martinez Murray but he's barely in the class of post-retirement Barker.


----------



## EatenByTheWorms (May 30, 2014)

Suprised he got up from that to be honest. Gonna be hard for him from here.


----------



## EatenByTheWorms (May 30, 2014)

Great left hand in there from Lee, no effect really.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Why do the yank crowds always fucking boo..


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Why did Lee move down in weight?


----------



## EatenByTheWorms (May 30, 2014)

Big punches traded there, Jackson looking stronger.


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Lee couldn't be less suited to Booth's tactics.


----------



## EatenByTheWorms (May 30, 2014)

True.


Won that round though, controlled it well with the jab, few nice straight lefts.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Got it 28-28 after 3 rounds


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

Cotto's wife would get pounded like yesterday's beef

Lol at the way she stepped over Freddie to get in the limelight :rofl

And then I faint at the sight of Sexy Sergio

WAR Maravilla


----------



## EatenByTheWorms (May 30, 2014)

ButeTheBeast said:


> Got it 28-28 after 3 rounds


I thought Jackson landed the better punches in the 2nd. All open to interpretation though of course.


----------



## EatenByTheWorms (May 30, 2014)

Strange round that. Even.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Jackson disappointing, just throw more!


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Lee is fucking done


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

haha peach of a punch!


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Holy shit


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

great shot!!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

oh!!!!!!!!!!!! what the flying fuck. hahahaha


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

Holy shittttt! What a punch!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I take back my last comment. I was talking absolute shit.

Boxing is fucking awesome.


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

Fucking yes Lee!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Yes!

Andy lee baby


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Wow


----------



## EatenByTheWorms (May 30, 2014)

Andy Lee, tough as fucking nails.

Career back on track.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

saviour of the night, what a shot.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Yess were the fuck did Andy Lee get that shot from what a brutal fucking shot Froch Groves like


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Oooooo what a knockout. Gotta say Lee got lucky though, he was getting pasted.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Stunning.

Lee has always been a banger.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

"If Emanuel Steward could've seen this..."
"I'm sure he did."

Shut the fuck up retard. atsch


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

That..... 

was fucking great


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Way To Go Andy!!!


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

The Hawk would be proud of that one


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Andy's ticker has never been the problem. He's always had plenty of heart. He was very poor tonight though, he's not going to go any further unless he sorts his defence out.


----------



## EatenByTheWorms (May 30, 2014)

Was just about to type how I felt Lee was the better boxer, if he just settled and boxed, Jackson looked very vulgar in boxing terms, all power and speed.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

The commentary on my stream is ahead of the pictures, thought it was Lee KO'd for a time lol


----------



## EatenByTheWorms (May 30, 2014)

Not the first time Lee's pulled that out of the bag. Ewan McGregor.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't think it was lucky... Lee came close to landing that big shot a few times when trading with Jackson. Easy to say with hindsight, but I always thought it was a matter of time before he landed that punch - although perhaps not as good a punch as that!


----------



## MarkoRaj (Jul 13, 2013)

EatenByTheWorms said:


> Was just about to type how I felt Lee was the better boxer, if he just settled and boxed, Jackson looked very vulgar in boxing terms, all power and speed.


Totally agree, Jackson was just loading up with the right hand, Lee could have been coasting rounds by just throwing a few more jabs. Was actually pretty frustrating but what a fantastic punch. absolutely perfect


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Jackson was kind enough to let Lee know he was going to throw his right hand. Gentlemanly stuff there..

Na Night lad. Ping!..


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Was a strange one, other than the KDs, it wasn't an entertaining fight


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

What a shot to end it, but the same defensive flaws are there. The bluprint to beat Lee is there too, he struggled with Fitzgerald & Horta's volume and Jackson shouldve been busier. It was a convincing KO but the rest of the fight wasn't convincing for me.

Is Andy Lee vs Willie Nelson the natural fight to make now?


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> "If Emanuel Steward could've seen this..."
> "I'm sure he did."
> 
> Shut the fuck up retard. atsch


Bit harsh.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

in play betting is the one https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BpkjoaRCIAAR50Y.jpg


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lee looked off balance and landed a beauty, fight is still bugging me out.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Maciel/Melendez will be a war as well


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

does anyone know if ponce won?


----------



## EatenByTheWorms (May 30, 2014)

Don't know much about either of these guys. Anyone give a quick overview of what they got?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Marlow said:


> Bit harsh.


Maybe. Nothing against that kind of thing generally, just Merchant was making a point and she jumped in to counter a realistic point and idea with a bit of religious dribble.

edit: I think it might just be butthurt that my comment against Lee got 1pko'd :lol:


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

EatenByTheWorms said:


> Don't know much about either of these guys. Anyone give a quick overview of what they got?


Same Maciel that Rose beat controversially


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

what a round, nice fight.


----------



## EatenByTheWorms (May 30, 2014)

10-7 round?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

So... apparently this chick thinks a fighter is hurt because he smiles?

Do you even Margarito or Mayweather? That's just a load of shit.


----------



## EatenByTheWorms (May 30, 2014)

Maciel doing damage now.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Maciel is a real handful, looking a better performance from Rose.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## EatenByTheWorms (May 30, 2014)

Ishy said:


>


Nice.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Anybody scoring this fight ?


----------



## EatenByTheWorms (May 30, 2014)

Brickfists said:


> Anybody scoring this fight ?


I decided after the first round that the whole thing was going to be hard as fuck to score so I didn't bother.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Not sure how the Argies keep on pumping out these rugged guys that are just naturally heavy punchers, irrespective of whether the technique is all wrong.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Marvelous Marv said:


> Not sure how the Argies keep on pumping out these rugged guys that are just naturally heavy punchers, irrespective of whether the technique is all wrong.


Tis in the gene's


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Brickfists said:


> Anybody scoring this fight ?


Level rounds for me with the kd and point deduction letting marciel push forward to marciel


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Marvelous Marv said:


> Not sure how the Argies keep on pumping out these rugged guys that are just naturally heavy punchers, irrespective of whether the technique is all wrong.


I remember for a while it was near meme that every Colombian fighter was a puncher.


----------



## EatenByTheWorms (May 30, 2014)

Maciel is masterful on the inside.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

EatenByTheWorms said:


> I decided after the first round that the whole thing was going to be hard as fuck to score so I didn't bother.


Me too.

I think Maciel is up a few points


----------



## EatenByTheWorms (May 30, 2014)

Brickfists said:


> Me too.
> 
> I think Maciel is up a few points


Yeah, seems to be doing more, landing better punches overall to me.


----------



## EatenByTheWorms (May 30, 2014)

Maciel looking like he's fading a bit now. Melindes is lucky he only had a 3 week camp.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Tage_West said:


> I remember for a while it was near meme that every Colombian fighter was a puncher.


Thats true, but if we're to stereotype they're usually a little chinnier. These Argentinians are never, ever discouraged and rarely chinny. The Maidana, Matthyse, Maciel, Abregu mould all share similar attributes in terms of strength, punching ability whether it looks a good shot or not and rugged toughness. Not unhurtable but very difficult to keep them down.

It's a bit curious. It seems that when they get to the stage where they're world class they will usually share these attributes, Martinez being the exception, possibly explained by his athletic background. The journeymen types are different.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Ishy said:


>


That would have made a brilliant boxing poster, if it wasnt for the ********* faced that Andy's pulling there. Had to laugh at it and it ruined the effect:lol:


----------



## EatenByTheWorms (May 30, 2014)

Why did this fool wait 'till now to turn up the volume?

Not a fan.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Close. i hope Maciel gets it.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Very good fight, tough men. Think Maciel deserves it.


----------



## EatenByTheWorms (May 30, 2014)

"It seems the judges are having a hard time adding their scores given the unusual nature of the 4th round."


Is that not their job? I mean it's fairly simple, it was a knockdown + a deduction.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

I had Maciel by a point


----------



## EatenByTheWorms (May 30, 2014)

Good, right call.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

A good decision, I think. Maciel was the stronger fighter.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Wow

When i heard that 97-91 i was sure it was a hometown card for Melendez


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

That's two down now, if Vasquez wins an Martinez wins on points I'll be up 150


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

i had Marciel winning by 2 maybe 3 pts


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Marvelous Marv said:


> Maciel is a real handful, looking a better performance from Rose.


Exactly!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

miracle matt. salute.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

War Papito!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Fucking hell nearly had a heart attack there.

Switched back and saw the knockdown and thought I might have missed Martinez/Cotto :lol:


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Thought Vázquez would be counted out there, become so used to British customs


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

When you hear "Paul Butler, world champion" you know that this sport is now thoroughly fucked up


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

icemax said:


> When you hear "Paul Butler, world champion" you know that this sport is now thoroughly fucked up


Is it any worse than 'Stuey Hall, world champion'?
Though Butler has a chance to be a 2-weight world champion. And in fairness, he'll be much more comfortable with men his own size


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong but did the MC of the Butler fight announce it as a Majority Decision when it was a split decision?


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Marvelous Marv doing the business so far.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> Is it any worse than 'Stuey Hall, world champion'?
> Though Butler has a chance to be a 2-weight world champion.* And in fairness, he'll be much more comfortable with men his own size*


No ****?


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Always found WV2 a little ploddy and one paced. Lacks a little dynamism for a small guy.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Ref: 'You're not going to wrestle me...'

Probably sums this one up since the first round excitement.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Sonsona looks knackered already wtf


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> No ****?


No ****. I'm fucking tired, exams are finished, body clock is well out of sync, my posts are not articulate at the best of times! I know what I'm saying tho!


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Yeah, kinda looks like if WV2 can keep steady the Marvelous one may fall apart.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Good warning ref


----------



## EatenByTheWorms (May 30, 2014)

This is turning into a terrible fight.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

It's Sonsona really. Winging and holding always makes for a shit fight. WV2 lacks the footwork to take a step back and wait for that. WV2 apparently trained himself so if his conditioning is shit he's probably happy grappiling on the inside, which probably explains the shitfest when they get close.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

So I've got Sonsona up by one at 57-56


----------



## EatenByTheWorms (May 30, 2014)

Merchant is cringe.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Not sure anybody is going to care who wins when this one is over. Even the Puerto Ricans in the crowd struggling to remain optimistic during this farce.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

This ref is cool as fuck


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Just got in from a night out, WAR MARAVILLLAAAAAA! :bbb


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Sonsona better apologise for taking the moniker after this fight.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Vasquez round there, ignore that stupid fuck Colonel Bob

76-75 Sonsona


----------



## EatenByTheWorms (May 30, 2014)

Snoozefest.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

MY bet looks like going down the drain, can't see JR winning this now. Awful fight as well.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

I just want to give every round to Vasquez because Sonsona seems to be happy spoiling


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Sonsna is quite shocking really, looks weak physically, but as a southpaw he's winging the left, crossing his feet and holding which is pretty awkward.

Decent fighters will spark him with ease with such poor balance and recklessness but WV2 has zero spark or energy about him tonight.


----------



## EatenByTheWorms (May 30, 2014)

Shambles of a fight.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

I hope the judges give it to JR


----------



## EatenByTheWorms (May 30, 2014)

Ref finished that fight thinking 'what a load of shit that is'.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Brickfists said:


> I hope the judges give it to JR


So do i but i have JR in a 4 fight bet, can't see it happening though. Wide for the hugger i would guess.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Sonsona is garbage. Does not belong on this stage.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2014)

2Piece said:


> Hobson looking after his own interests, don't know why he'd risk getting screwed by Hearn if it came to a decision.


Uuummmm


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

They said WV2 trained himself and he looked like it. Flat footed, slow work-rate, too content to hold to take a breather and absolutely zero spark in his punching.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

split


----------



## EatenByTheWorms (May 30, 2014)

I wouldn't say he's complete garbage, he has a bit of talent, but his 'style' is awful. Plus he's a jackass.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Just got back up and first thing I see is this Newcastle Kiss, I love Bunce how can anyone not....:rofl


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Mugsy said:


> Just got back up and first thing I see is this Newcastle Kiss, I love Bunce how can anyone not....:rofl


Lol i know it's why you got to love Boxnation you wouldn't see that on Sky thought it was funny


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

70th Anniversary of the D-Day invasion and this mofo is like "this is just some military stuff"


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Just got back up and first thing I see is this Newcastle Kiss, I love Bunce how can anyone not....:rofl


He adds more to the show than the football presenters, the football ones don't really speak much apart from the obvious. Bunce doesn't get that technical, but he has stories and has a good historical knowledge


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Any links for the fight - nothing is working!

Please delete this message if necessary mods


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Lilo said:


> Any links for the fight - nothing is working!
> 
> Please delete this message if necessary mods


Try wiziwig, they usually have plenty of links one should work.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Sergio Martinez coming in second after all then? 

Interesting.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Lilo said:


> Any links for the fight - nothing is working!
> 
> Please delete this message if necessary mods


http://www.zonesport.eu/channel1.html


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

VIPBOX is were the good links are at


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

nervous..KO coming soon.


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

martinez UD.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Lilo said:


> Any links for the fight - nothing is working!
> 
> Please delete this message if necessary mods


http://u-stream.me/ch3.html


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I can't tell if Martinez is hurt or his leg has fucked.

I think the latter.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Finish him


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Martinez is finished.

What a fucking shame. The end of a HOF career.

He can't win.


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Holy shit


----------



## EatenByTheWorms (May 30, 2014)

Time to retire champ.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't think Martinez can do anything here.

He looks like the prime example of a shot fighter.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Forum fucked for anyone else?

This is such a letdown fight tbh, Martinez is absolutely fucked he should not be out there.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Sergio looks shot to shit, knee giving way, balance awful, cant get shots off bur fair play to.Cotto who is on fire and sharp as fuck.

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

I'd be pissed if i was American and bought PPV for this. Sergio conned people here he knew that knee was gone when he got in the ring he took this fight for the money and i'd feel letdown if i'd paid for this fight.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Cotto is looking sensational.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

This is actually sad to see a once great champion shot to shit


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> I'd be pissed if i was American and bought PPV for this. Sergio conned people here he knew that knee was gone when he got in the ring he took this fight for the money and i'd feel letdown if i'd paid for this fight.


Sergio looks genuinely shocked though. When he stepped in the ring he didn't look like a guy to me who was expecting to get wrecked.

Maybe he thought he didn't need his legs I don't know.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Mayweather's looking pretty fucking great right now.


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

^ I was thinking that too. Money May seemed to be toying with Cotto

Surprised Martinez is still there. Fair play to him, he probably won that round too


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Martinez looked better in that round. He needs to just stay in this fight and try taking over in the later rounds.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Squire said:


> Surprised Martinez is still there. Fair play to him, he probably won that round too


He's a fucking true man and a gamer, but he looks like the ghost of Martinez now.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

It's shocking how little power Martinez seems to have.

Comes from the legs I guess.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Martinez deserves better than this hes knees are so fucked his balance looks awful .


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Cotto's movement and defence looking improved.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Now is the time to pull out a one punch knockout Sergio.....


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Can't believe this fight is still happening tbh.

Would be amazed if Martinez could make it the distance. He looks like he doesn't have anything.

Makes me thankful the Golovkin fight didn't happen.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Martinez's right hand is barely a weapon.

Cotto got his right hand up always and getting inside.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

I know Sergio is shot and basically a cripple but Cotto seems very sharp and improved his defense, what would you guys think of Floyd vs Cotto at 160 personally much better than Garcia


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> I know Sergio is shot and basically a cripple but Cotto seems very sharp and improved his defense, what would you guys think of Floyd vs Cotto at 160 personally much better than Garcia


At 160?

...For what purpose?


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

this should be mayweather doing this.

but he can stay in his welterweight comfort zone.

fuck him.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Mayweather is fucking loving this I bet. He'll relish getting a chance to rematch Cotto and win the middleweight title.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Flash Jab said:


> At 160?
> 
> ...For what purpose?


Because Cotto will be MW champ and because i think he is actually looking better at this weight than recent 154 fights. Floyd is also a small guy so it would be interesting to see him at MW.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> Because Cotto will be MW champ and because i think he is actually looking better at this weight than recent 154 fights. Floyd is also a small guy so it would be interesting to see him at MW.


They're barely 154ers let alone 160. Come on, man...


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Flash Jab said:


> They're barely 154ers let alone 160. Come on, man...


What man Cotto will win the MW title tonight he has looked really good tonight albeit against a shot fighter but why wouldn't you be interested in Cotto vs Floyd at 160.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Migs hooking at the end of a combination. Freddie doing sterling work with him :yep. 

Man Cotto looks good, Such a shame this doesn't feel like a Cotto Garden fight anymore. Even Trout was weird atmosphere..


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

All I can say is... wow. Cotto is performing.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> What man Cotto will win the MW title tonight he has looked really good tonight albeit against a shot fighter but why wouldn't you be interested in Cotto vs Floyd at 160.


Because it's 160lbs. It's two weight divisions above what they should be fighting at.

154 is a fine place for a rematch. The belt doesn't mean shit and Martinez was never a big 160lber anyway.

But either way I'd be down for the rematch.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Its horrible to see Sergio like this. 

Fuck Cotto


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Cotto has actually looked very good tonight i'd be very interested in him and Floyd fighting again the first fight was close and Freddie has certainly improved Cotto


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Jesus this is sad as shit, hate to see Sergio go out like this:-(


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Migs with the dempsey jolt. Just like he did to Clottey them years ago..

Doing a right number on Martinez. Sadly won't get props he deserves. I feel for Martinez

Yes!!. Sad to see Sergio bow out like that but Miguel showed class tonight. That's why me and Marv felt confident..


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

All over massive let down of a fight.

Good win for Cotto but it is tainted slightly seeing as Martinez was so injured and finished. I dont think Cotto would have near as much success against any of the other MW title holders.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

What a sad ending to a great career.

Enjoy your retirement Sergio.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Mayweather vs Cotto at a catchweight of 155 for the Middleweight Championship of the world.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Cotto is some fighter though, if anyone was to retire Sergio im glad it was him.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Hopefully we see Cotto-Golovkin very, very soon


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Cant believe it. I love both fighters and am happy for Cotto but Martinez is fuckin bollockesd. Cotto is now THE middleweight champion of the world. Bring on him and GGG now.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Michael said:


> Cotto is some fighter though, if anyone was to retire Sergio im glad it was him.


Agreed. The fact that it was Cotto makes it less painful.

War Cotto.


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

DrMo said:


> Its horrible to see Sergio like this.
> 
> Fuck Cotto


this fight was always about the payday.

no wonder sergio cashed out.

knew he was shot.

cotto 4 division title holder.:cheers


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

What kind of scumbag boos Sergio after that fight?

Your guy fucking won, New York. Show a bit of fucking respect. He didn't ask for the fight to be stopped, the corner stopped it. You don't know what the fuck it is to fight at this level.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Can't even finish all this crow in front of me. Even at 70% I expected Martinez to brutalize Cotto. Sad to see Martinez end his career this way.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Beautiful person Martinez. Tremendous man, Mother must be proud of him.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Did I just hear Max Kellerman's shiting on Cotto's career? Fucking dick.

This is a great win for Cotto whether Martinez is shot or not. But id like to see him against another tough test first though before I can view him as 100% legit at the weight. Hope its not cotto-Floyd though. GGG vs cotto would be class, though its a fight i could see Miguel losing.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Kellerman and these interviews are nonsense, completely glossing over the fact Martinez was injured before he entered the ring. Max even tried to emphasis that the knee only became an issue after the first knockdown lol. Bullshit he was injured from the off and turned up for a cheque. Credit to Cotto though but the fight was a let down.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Martinez was the proper world champion man. He got beat and gave no fuckin excuses even though his knees gave way. True champ and well done Cotto. Have huge respect for both fighters.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Beautiful person Martinez. Tremendous man, Mother must be proud of him.


Aye absolute genuine gent. His behaviour post fight is what showed his true class. Its easy to sound classy when you've won. But when you've lost in what some would consider embarrassing fashion for a great fighter and offer no excuses, admit the better man won, well thats a man for you. The fact is that Martinez could have a lot of legit excuses for losing (age, injuries) etc but to keep it quite shows his character.


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Such a shame to end like this for Martinez but was always a risk. Cotto just looked a beast in there, exploiting any frailties of Martinez.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> Kellerman and these interviews are nonsense, completely glossing over the fact Martinez was injured before he entered the ring. Max even tried to emphasis that the knee only became an issue after the first knockdown lol. Bullshit he was injured from the off and turned up for a cheque. Credit to Cotto though but the fight was a let down.


Cotto isn't exactly fresh himself you know.


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Very measured performance by cotto, great win but always knew he could win, sad to see a great champ in Martinez being pulled out


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Amazing to think Miguel climbed out the ring 18 months or so ago in a strop after losing to Trout. Looked like that could be the end of him but tonight he looked like damn good despite Sergio's issues. 

I was shocked in lead up with how many overlooked the knee issues. Most important part of his style is the knees. The dipping, the pivoting, the power, the movement. But i felt Cotto's style would trouble Martinez bad knee or healthy knee. He makes fundamental mistakes and Cotto's skills are often overlooked. 

Both are class acts. Good luck to Martinez, Cotto do as you please sir. Just choose wisely.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Macca L20 (Jun 3, 2012)

Cotto getting no credit on here.

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

What people forget is before the knee issues the likes of Barker, Macklin and then Murray and even Chavez Jnr around the time the knee was becoming a real problem all troubled Martinez in one way or another. 

I think sadly Miguel's win will always be put down to the knee sadly. A guy who's been through some real punishment and potentially illegal punishment himself. Not exactly a young back seizing upon an old man. 

He took advantage of Martinez physical issues and technical ones. Great performance. He didn't face a Peak Martinez but then again Martinez didn't face a peak Cotto. I'm happy for both guys, Two reasons why i love this sport.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> What people forget is before the knee issues the likes of Barker, Macklin and then Murray and even Chavez Jnr around the time the knee was becoming a real problem all troubled Martinez in one way or another.
> 
> I think sadly Miguel's win will always be put down to the knee sadly. A guy who's been through some real punishment and potentially illegal punishment himself. Not exactly a young back seizing upon an old man.
> 
> He took advantage of Martinez physical issues and technical ones. Great performance. He didn't face a Peak Martinez but then again Martinez didn't face a peak Cotto. I'm happy for both guys, Two reasons why i love this sport.


I need to watch the fight, but that's the way to look at a fight like this. And I'm happy Sergio got some big money.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:good I'm off to bed lads. 

Lets hope the second half of the year brings us some more big fights.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Martinez looked very old, but equally Cotto looked very very good. I just hope the lineal title continues to repel a GGG fight


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

adamcanavan said:


> Martinez looked very old, but equally Cotto looked very very good. I just hope the lineal title continues to repel a GGG fight


Cotto is mad enough to take that fight.


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

It was sad seeing a once great fighter in Sergio go out like that, but that's competitive sport for you. Cotto fought the perfect fight though, fair play to him.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

I see some people sayig on here that Cotto wasn't at his peak. Yes he beat a 40 year old injured fighter who hasn't fought in over a year but when has Cotto ever been outstanding? Boxing is a sport, a cruel sport at the end of the day but tonight shows a loss dosent mean a fighter is finished or just because he's been in hard fights makes him weaker and more vulnerable than before. Cotto fought fuckin perfect for this fight tonight so people shut up about peak this ad peak that about fighters careers. Cotto got his career best win tonight at 34. So what if Trout beat him. Styles truly make fights and he lost that night. Like I said earlier, boxing is a sport at the end of the day and sometimes you just lose on a certain night.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

In hindsight, a bit more credit to Cotto. What a fucking legend. So happy for him.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Brickfists said:


> Andy Lee wont be winning either you half breed cunt.


He won you wanker. Bet you just hate him coz he's a pikey and he beat you up when you was younger? Half breed cunts a good one btw, very original but your just mad im more tanned tan you, you pale div.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

This fight kinda shows fans how overrated Murray really is, don't it?


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2014)

Flash Jab said:


> At 160?
> 
> ...For what purpose?


Wins the world middleweight title is how they sell it.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Amazing to think Miguel climbed out the ring 18 months or so ago in a strop after losing to Trout. Looked like that could be the end of him but tonight he looked like damn good despite Sergio's issues.
> 
> I was shocked in lead up with how many overlooked the knee issues. Most important part of his style is the knees. The dipping, the pivoting, the power, the movement. But i felt Cotto's style would trouble Martinez bad knee or healthy knee. He makes fundamental mistakes and Cotto's skills are often overlooked.
> 
> Both are class acts. Good luck to Martinez, Cotto do as you please sir. Just choose wisely.


As said,I expected the size to be a major factor. But when you pointed out the knee business last night I had to have a rethink,as somebody who suffers with that. And I don't have to fight,at least I hope not. I can see some middleweights,particularly some of ours,fancying their chances. He might be seen as a better alternative to GGG or even Quillin. Murray,Macklin,and even Lee{after his great showing} could be lining up already. Oh and I forgot Saunders. Good pick mate.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Casper Gomez said:


> This fight kinda shows fans how overrated Murray really is, don't it?


He may be seen as better than he is because of his great showing against Martinez,but Cotto did really well and deserves his plaudits.Plus there could be an element of this being the last straw for Sergio. Don't always agree with this train of thought. Its like saying Colin Hart was talking bollocks when he kept saying Cotto was the ideal opponent for Ricky Hatton after what he did last night. Maybe he was,but well never know.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2014)

dftaylor said:


> Cotto is mad enough to take that fight.


No chance.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Boxfan said:


> He may be seen as better than he is because of his great showing against Martinez,but Cotto did really well and deserves his plaudits.Plus there could be an element of this being the last straw for Sergio. Don't always agree with this train of thought. Its like saying Colin Hart was talking bollocks when he kept saying Cotto was the ideal opponent for Ricky Hatton after what he did last night. Maybe he was,but well never know.


Cotto would have beaten Hatton at LWW or WW. There's a misconception that Hatton was a pressure fight when he was actually a swarmer who used holding to give himself space to reset - he didn't throw many shots on the inside or on the way in. One thing Cotto has always been is a crisp puncher as his opponents come in - the guys that really give him trouble are ones who have length, or high volume, or better timing on their shots (which is why Pac knocked the fuck out of him, and Mayweather struggled - volume, speed and timing gave the Filipino that ability).

Hatton wasn't as good on the counter, or sufficiently high volume enough to consistently get to Cotto. And Cotto's technique is so much better - after the messy early rounds Cotto beats him up and stops him.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Cotto would have beaten Hatton at LWW or WW. There's a misconception that Hatton was a pressure fight when he was actually a swarmer who used holding to give himself space to reset - he didn't throw many shots on the inside or on the way in. One thing Cotto has always been is a crisp puncher as his opponents come in - the guys that really give him trouble are ones who have length, or high volume, or better timing on their shots (which is why Pac knocked the fuck out of him, and Mayweather struggled - volume, speed and timing gave the Filipino that ability).
> 
> Hatton wasn't as good on the counter, or sufficiently high volume enough to consistently get to Cotto. And Cotto's technique is so much better - after the messy early rounds Cotto beats him up and stops him.


I agree df. Never agreed with Hart. In fact I used to wince when he said it,which was often. But though brutal,it would have been a good scrap.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Boxfan said:


> As said,I expected the size to be a major factor. But when you pointed out the knee business last night I had to have a rethink,as somebody who suffers with that. And I don't have to fight,at least I hope not. I can see some middleweights,particularly some of ours,fancying their chances. He might be seen as a better alternative to GGG or even Quillin. Murray,Macklin,and even Lee{after his great showing} could be lining up already. Oh and I forgot Saunders. Good pick mate.


Cheers mate :good. I watched Martinez on 24/7 go back to the first episode when he climbs out of bed. He looked stiff there and i knew Cotto looked vibrant and Roach was supremely confident.

Man i'm glad Martinez didn't face GGG that would of been a horrible beatdown. I'm unsure what Miguel does mate, Great achievement but does he stay at 160 or drop back to 154. I'd like to see him beat Trout to rewrite that wrong but there's next to no interest in it obviously.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Cheers mate :good. I watched Martinez on 24/7 go back to the first episode when he climbs out of bed. He looked stiff there and i knew Cotto looked vibrant and Roach was supremely confident.
> 
> Man i'm glad Martinez didn't face GGG that would of been a horrible beatdown. I'm unsure what Miguel does mate, Great achievement but does he stay at 160 or drop back to 154. I'd like to see him beat Trout to rewrite that wrong but there's next to no interest in it obviously.


I think with how badly Trout lost to Lara, he needs a confidence builder. And I don't think anyone would pay for a rematch of the Cotto fight - it won't be particularly entertaining. I think they'll look for a softer touch at MW, like Quillin to annex another belt, to promote a fight with Canelo, if he gets past Lara.

While I 100% believe Cotto would fight Golovkin, he's also a sensible guy and knows he has two or three fights left and can make more money and likely get more praise for taking on Alvarez and Mayweather again. Facts are facts, Golovkin doesn't bring the PPV money to make him unavoidable.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

As usual nobody given fighters the credit they deserve.

Martinez knees weren't as bad a problem as was Miguel Cotto. It wasn't his knees that dropped him three times in the first round it was Cotto's power, speed, timing & skill. If the knees were that much of a problem in the first how the fuck did he manage to dance around for another 8 rounds ?

Give credit where its due, Cotto beat Martinez not his knees.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Brickfists said:


> As usual nobody given fighters the credit they deserve.
> 
> Martinez knees weren't as bad a problem as was Miguel Cotto. It wasn't his knees that dropped him three times in the first round it was Cotto's power, speed, timing & skill. If the knees were that much of a problem in the first how the fuck did he manage to dance around for another 8 rounds ?
> 
> Give credit where its due, Cotto beat Martinez not his knees.


Good post :lol: Clearly Martinez isn't what he was when he beat Pavlik and P-Will, but Cotto isn't what he was when he was outboxing Mosley (probably the best he's been, IMO). He was well out of his weight class (155 at the weigh-in tells you everything you need to know), and he used his skills to beat up a guy who was a lot bigger and faster than he was.

Cotto never got stuck on the ropes, he never dropped the initiative, he never switched off - and it wasn't as if Martinez wasn't trying. He just couldn't deal with - as @Jack said elsewhere - a guy who punched with better form, had better balance, and had done his homework on how to takeaway Sergio's awkward strengths.


----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

Fair play to Cotto, never expected him to dominate like that. Martinez' legs were absolutely fucked and he looked every bit a shot fighter but Cotto did what he had to do and hammered him into retirement. Would love to see Golovkin get the fight next, but there are better paydays out there for Cotto which is a shame as I would love to see that fight.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> I think with how badly Trout lost to Lara, he needs a confidence builder. And I don't think anyone would pay for a rematch of the Cotto fight - it won't be particularly entertaining. I think they'll look for a softer touch at MW, like Quillin to annex another belt, to promote a fight with Canelo, if he gets past Lara.
> 
> While I 100% believe Cotto would fight Golovkin, he's also a sensible guy and knows he has two or three fights left and can make more money and likely get more praise for taking on Alvarez and Mayweather again. Facts are facts, Golovkin doesn't bring the PPV money to make him unavoidable.


Aye i agree. I think Miguel will choose wisely he's in a wonderful place mentally.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Sad to watch. Reminded me a bit of Barker vs Sturm.


----------

